# Geekvape Aegis Boost Pod mod Kit



## KarlDP (3/12/19)

Who has, or who will be getting stock of the Geekvape Aegis Boost Pod Mod kit? And maybe a time frame of when? Thanks

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NOOB (3/12/19)

Interested in this, especially with the RBA Base.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KarlDP (4/12/19)

Any vendors?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (11/12/19)

*AEGIS BOOST STARTER KIT*

*Vape Cartel - R590*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (11/12/19)

adriaanh said:


> *AEGIS BOOST STARTER KIT*
> 
> *Vape Cartel - R590*



Thanks. yeah got mine yesterday from Vape Cartel Cape Town


----------

